# Seasonal allergey ICD 9 dx code



## kumeena (Oct 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone,

Can you tell me what is the correct code for seasonal allergy? I do not  feel comfortable using 995.3


----------



## hewitt (Oct 19, 2011)

477.0 - 477.9 are good choices.


----------

